# A couple more pictures from East Texas, Cherokee County



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Here are a couple more deer on our lease, I believe they are different deer than those from my original post. I hope to add more pictures, next week, from 6 other cameras I have not been able to check yet! I just hope one of these guys steps out during shooting hours! Going up this weekend with hopes off putting an arrow through one of these guys, heck...I'd be happy arrowing a doe! :biggrin:


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

These pictures are on different days, however they are only 3.5 hours apart. I believe that these are two different deer. In the bottom picture, if you look at the right brow tine closely, you can see a sticker coming out between the base and his G-1. The top picture does not show the same and the top picture also looks like his left G-2 may have a sticker. Hard to tell. Pretty nice East Texas deer though regardless!


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nah that def the same deer. Look at the belly and the mark right under the eye.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, I can see that too. Why don't they just look straight at the camera in the alert position first, then do a profile shot for me next! Maybe hold up a sign too! LOL!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks to be the same buck to me too, anyways nice buck for sure!!!


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

I AGREE... SAME DEER. BUT A DARN NICE ONE FOR EAST TX!


----------

